# B7100D hyd. problem



## oldrosestereo (Jan 9, 2015)

Just got this tractor and don't have a manual yet. 
I noticed that both the bucket and the 3 point slowly drift down. I can't see any leaks, so does this sound like air in the hyd's.? If so, where do I check that. 
Thanks.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello oldrosestereo,

Good to see you again.

Your Kubota B7100 was built between 1976 and 1985. That's a minimum 30 years old. 

The lift probably has internal leakage, most likely leakage past the lift piston seals, but there are other possibilities for leakage. The lift should correct "up" periodically. These corrections are called "hiccups". This is the tractors lift system sensing and correcting the lift position. Virtually all tractor lifts drift down to some degree. My tractor has a hiccup frequency of about 15-20 seconds with a 1000 lb load on it. Unless it really bothers you, I would let it be. When you cannot tolerate it any longer, you will have to do a complete rebuild of the lift system. 

The loader does not correct position, so it will continue to drift down till you lift it back to where you want it. The leakage may be in the loader valve, or it may be past the cylinder piston seals.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What year?
HST or Gear tranmission?

Is there any quick disconnect on loader,if so disconnect check for dirt etc. than re connect,if no disconnect check fitting and hoses for leaks.
Is there a hyd flow valve/knob,make sure its open all the way,sometimes knob located under seat or rear end.

Some B7100 modles have filters screen in transmision and they can plug...mostly B7100HST...most of screen located transmission plate as you look between your legs setting on seat.

I would change hyd. filter and hyd fluid at all drain plugs,once you get your booklet it should points to drain.

Keep us posted on your findings.


----------

